# Pet Transport Recommendation



## NJcara (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi, We're relocating from the US and I would appreciate if anyone from here can recommend a service that they used to transport their dog or cat to Dubai.


Also, I have a teacup chihuahua. He'll be flying with me not as cargo. Is there a rule that animals can only enter the UAE as cargo not as a "passenger"? If anyone has flown their small pet in I'd appreciate knowing how it worked out and what the rules are.

Clearly we will be looking for housing that allows pets. Safe to assume that shouldn't be too difficult since they are such small pets?


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

Hiya, I'm moving out next month with my 2 cats. I've done a bit of research and as far as I can see all pets (even litttle ones!) have to travel as cargo and won't be allowed to travel with you. You will need to make sure they have all their vaccines up to date including rabies at least 30 days prior to travel. They then need a vets certificate of health I think no more than 7 days before travel and you will need an import certificate in Dubai. I think you can apply for them on line but it's much much easier to contact kennels in Dubai who can get it sorted for you. They will also pick up your pet(s) from the airport cargo zone (which apparently can be a nightmare and take hours) and deliver them to you or board them. If you're being put up for a few weeks by your company you will probably find you can't have pets in their accommodation but there are plenty of good kennels around. If I were you I would arrange an agent at either end to do everything for you - you'll have enough other stuff to do!


----------

